

Google's Go language is being ported to the .NET CLI by open-source contributors - jeffreymcmanus
http://www.unicorn-enterprises.com/express_go.html

======
chrisjsmith
Seriously just NO don't do it. Please.

It's going to drag Go's reputation down.

